# My 90 Gallon Freshwater Rainbow Tank



## Army.Veteran (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All,
I thought I would add another one of my tanks in this tread. It currently has 4Red Rainbows (What some call Guinea, or Iranian), 3 Bosmonis (Will probably add two more tomorrow), One Dragon Goby (4 years old, 13 inches I know he needs brackish water, but has done well in regular water. He was one of the first fish I ever bought), 1 Pictcus Catfish, 1 clown Loach (Lost others couple of years ago with Ick), 2 Oto Cats, 1 Rubber nose pleco.
I built the stand, canopy and back cover myself in the garage, the wife never complaints about my tanks or messed i make when building the stands for my tanks.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the stand


----------



## Army.Veteran (Dec 14, 2011)

austinroberts23 said:


> Love the stand


Thanks


----------

